
How We Survived the Dyn DNS Outage - anairs
https://www.sumologic.com/blog-devops/survived-dyn-dns-outage/
======
dsparkman
Great to see a company use DNS properly. Basically, this is how the internet
was designed to work, but startup land forgot it. Problem you have when you do
not hire people over 30 :)

